#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Usb --> Xlr

## ticovdlaan

Hallo,

Ik kreeg laatst de vraag van een vriendin van me of ik haar misschien op kon nemen. Ik ben daarmee aan de slag gegaan en we hebben het geprobeerd, zang opnemen en muziek erachter zetten. Dat is gelukt, maar de geluidskwaliteit is erg slecht. Dat komt omdat ik een usb-microfooon gebruik die wordt gebruikt voor computerspelletjes.
Voor 80 euro een goede usb-microfoon te kopen vind ik onnodig aangezien ik het toch niet zo vaak gebruik. Nu had ik bedacht om een usb-xlr kabel te kopen (slechts 15,-) en daar een gewone zangmicrofoon aan te hangen.
Mijn vraag is of de kwaliteit dan wel echt verbeterd, of dat het door de geluidsrecorder nog steeds slechte kwaliteit is.
Ik gebruik dan gewoon de geluidsrecorder die op mijn computer zit.

Kan iemand me helpen?

Alvast bedankt,
Tico van der Laan

----------


## Big Bang

Een fatsoenlijke zang microfoon kost zonder USB functie al meer dan 80 euro, een fatsoenlijke geluidskaart heb je ook niet voor 15 tientjes. Ik ben bang dat je met deze bedragen je huidige kwaliteit niet echt ontstijgt.

Maar als je het niet zo vaak gebruikt, waarom dan niet een microfoon en geluidskaart huren?

----------


## ticovdlaan

> Een fatsoenlijke zang microfoon kost zonder USB functie al meer dan 80 euro, een fatsoenlijke geluidskaart heb je ook niet voor 15 tientjes. Ik ben bang dat je met deze bedragen je huidige kwaliteit niet echt ontstijgt.
> 
> Maar als je het niet zo vaak gebruikt, waarom dan niet een microfoon en geluidskaart huren?



Een zang microfoon heb ik al, vandaar.
Dit is de kabel die ik op het oog heb: http://www.thomann.de/nl/the_tbone_usb1x.htm
ik ga het niet heel vaak gebruiken, maar het is niet eenmalig, en dan is kopen meestal toch voordeliger, vooral aangezien ik alleen een kabel hoef te hebben.

----------


## Big Bang

Dat is niet zomaar een kabel, maar een compacte geluidskaart (A/D converter voor geluid) die ze in de connector gepropt hebben. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik geen idee heb hoe dat dit ding klinkt, maar ik heb er weinig hoop op dat het goed is. Ik denk dat je beter een uitgebreidere externe geluidskaart kunt zoeken die een of meerdere microfooningangen heeft, dan is het ook voor andere dingen nog bruikbaar.

----------


## ticovdlaan

> Dat is niet zomaar een kabel, maar een compacte geluidskaart (A/D converter voor geluid) die ze in de connector gepropt hebben. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik geen idee heb hoe dat dit ding klinkt, maar ik heb er weinig hoop op dat het goed is. Ik denk dat je beter een uitgebreidere externe geluidskaart kunt zoeken die een of meerdere microfooningangen heeft, dan is het ook voor andere dingen nog bruikbaar.



Ik ben even gaan kijken naar wat duurdere usb-xlr kabels, maar ik heb geen flauw idee hoeveel Hz/kHz of db een beetje goede kwaliteit levert.
Ik heb de volgende 2 gevonden:
http://www.bax-shop.nl/usb-geluidska...l#!prettyPhoto
http://www.bax-shop.nl/microfoon/sig...l#!prettyPhoto
Hier staat wat meer informatie bij, kun je me vertellen hoe deze kwaliteit ongeveer zal zijn?

----------


## BJD

Zo te zien hebben al die XLR - usb touwtjes geen fatsoenlijke mic preamp (22dB) en een lage signaal-ruisverhuiding. Die combi levert geen goede opnames op (veel ruis). http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-11...-in-2x2x2.aspx deze interface doet het een stuk beter en is, voor een interface, goed betaalbaar!

----------


## frederic

Ik sluit me aan bij BJD. 
Als je ziet wat een redelijk goeie audiointerface op USB maar kost, zou ik niet beginnen prutsen met dergelijke USB XLR kabels.
De preamp is minstens even belangrijk als de microfoon, om een signaal goed te kunnen opnemen of versterken.

Bovendien als je vriendin een zangeres is, zal ze die nog wel kunnen gebruiken later.

----------


## ticovdlaan

En als ik nou gewoon een microfoon als deze koop:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-10...microfoon.aspx
Dan loop ik ook het risico niet dat mijn microfoon niet goed genoeg is

----------


## ajdeboer

Hey Tico,

Mijn interface (Presonus AudioBox USB) kost niet heel erg veel, maar heeft (bijna) al mijn klussen kunnen klaren. 
Als je begint met zo'n type interface en je eigen microfoon (welke is dat?) kun je dat al prima binnenkrijgen.

Wil je daarna beter, koop je een echt goede microfoon...

----------


## frederic

> En als ik nou gewoon een microfoon als deze koop:
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-10...microfoon.aspx
> Dan loop ik ook het risico niet dat mijn microfoon niet goed genoeg is



Een SM58 kost iets minder dan 100€. Die kun je dan ook nog live gebruiken. 
Als je die koopt met een interface van van een 70€ kost je dit 170€
Daar kun je tenminste iets mee aanvangen. Het model die jij toont is eigenlijk lager dan het laagste.

----------


## ticovdlaan

Ik zit nog op school, heb dus maar een zeer klein budget en dit is iets wat ik niet veel ga gebruiken.
Ik weet dat het een bijna onmogelijke opgave is, maar ik probeer dus voor echt een heel laag bedrag een aardige kwaliteit te krijgen.
Wat ik tot nu toe heb gebruikt is een microfoon van EA, ik wil jullie graag laten horen hoe slecht dat klinkt. Het hoeft namelijk echt geen fantastische kwaliteit te zijn, maar in ieder geval beter dan dat ik nu heb.

Weet iemand hoe ik jullie een stukje kan laten horen?

----------


## stamgast

Dropbox-account aanmaken, stukje muziek in Public-mapje gooien en linkje hier plaatsen.
Geloof me: je kunt beter even doorsparen voor wat mooi(er)s, kun je jaren en jaren plezier van hebben.

----------


## ajdeboer

Tico, geef nog eens antwoord hierop!





> Een zang microfoon heb ik al, vandaar.




Wat voor ding is dat?  :Smile:

----------


## ticovdlaan

https://www.dropbox.com/s/eovpy7p7di...ngekort%29.mp3
Hier staat een heel klein stukje zang, opgenomen met de microfoon die ik nu heb.
Wel andere zangeressen.

----------


## ticovdlaan

> Dropbox-account aanmaken, stukje muziek in Public-mapje gooien en linkje hier plaatsen.
> Geloof me: je kunt beter even doorsparen voor wat mooi(er)s, kun je jaren en jaren plezier van hebben.



Hm, ja daar heb je zeker gelijk in...

----------


## ticovdlaan

> Tico, geef nog eens antwoord hierop!
> 
> 
> Wat voor ding is dat? [/COLOR]



haha oh sorry,
met draad heb ik een phonic vm 85
en draadloze weet ik zo niet

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi Tico,

Wat jij wilt kan eigenlijk helemaal niet:
voor erg weinig geld een kwalitatief product kopen.

Ik ben bang, dat je met de B**microfoon een bak ruis
naar binnen haalt en hier verdenk ik de getoonde kabel ook van.
Dan is het nog maar de vraag wat jouw geluidskaart trekken kan?
Heb je trouwens een externe kaart of een on board?

Heb je enig idee van wat een beetje kwaliteit kost?
Huren of vet doorsparen is mijn advies.

Hiernaast is het niet erg netjes naar J&H, die dit forum host,
om te linken naar conculega webshops.

grtz

Nes

----------


## ticovdlaan

Hallo Nes,





> ...Wat jij wilt kan eigenlijk helemaal niet:
> voor erg weinig geld een kwalitatief product kopen.
> 
> Ik ben bang, dat je met de B**microfoon een bak ruis
> naar binnen haalt en hier verdenk ik de getoonde kabel ook van.
> Dan is het nog maar de vraag wat jouw geluidskaart trekken kan?
> Heb je trouwens een externe kaart of een on board?...



Oke, mijn externe kaart heeft het begeven dus moet het op dit moment even doen met een on board.





> ...Heb je enig idee van wat een beetje kwaliteit kost?
> Huren of vet doorsparen is mijn advies....



Ik ben me er zeker van bewust dat je voor kwaliteit veel moet betalen, ik hou me namelijk al een aantal jaren bezig met licht en geluid en dat je voor kwaliteit veel moet betalen wordt dan al snel duidelijk. Dat ik zelf niet echt weet aan het zien van dB's e.d. wat voor een kwaliteit het is, komt omdat ik me voornamelijk met licht bezighoud.
Ik was al na aan het denken om het te huren, maar als het voordelig is om het zelf te kopen doe ik dat natuurlijk liever, vandaar dat ik eerst even hier informeer.





> ...Hiernaast is het niet erg netjes naar J&H, die dit forum host,
> om te linken naar conculega webshops....



Ik deed dit omdat mijn vraag was ontstaan door de kabel waar ik de link van op het forum zette.
Ik was me hier niet van bewust, excuses.

Groeten,

Tico

----------


## Gast1401081

over het algemeen klinkt die phonic ruk, en die kaart gaat dat niet verbeteren. 

Externe geluidskaarten genoeg op marktplaats, en een goeie mike bijhuren kost maar een paar euri per dag. 

http://apogeedigital.com/products/one.php?show=one bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## chippie

Tweedehandsmarkt afschuimen voor een SM58 en je komt al een heel eind verder.
Koken kost helaas geld. Anders mijn voettekst eens bekijken in het rood.

----------


## tarpan

ik zou om te beginnen ook een keer het ingangsvolume op je laptop verminderen, klinkt zwaar overstuurd hoor  :Smile:

----------


## vasco

Zo de knetter, het maakt niet uit of je hier de duurste studiomicrofoon en randapparatuur voor aanschaft als de basis al niet in orde is klinkt alles pruts. Zoals Tarpan aangeeft, maak eerst je basis maar eens in orde en luister of het dan naar wens is voordat er geld uit gaat.

----------


## ticovdlaan

> ik zou om te beginnen ook een keer het ingangsvolume op je laptop verminderen, klinkt zwaar overstuurd hoor



en hoe doe ik dat precies? sorry dat ik het vraag hoor maar recorden is echt compleet nieuw voor me.

----------


## tarpan

configuratiescherm, geluid, opname of zo...

----------


## frederic

> ik zou om te beginnen ook een keer het ingangsvolume op je laptop verminderen, klinkt zwaar overstuurd hoor



Ik denk dat die microfoontjes en preamp in de computer gewoon te weinig dynamiek aan kunnen, waardoor je direct overspreaak hebt.

----------


## ticovdlaan

Hartelijk dank voor jullie hulp allemaal!

Ik heb besloten om vaker dingen op te gaan nemen/broadcasten, en dat heeft mij overgehaald om een duurdere, betere usb-geluidskaart/microfoon te kopen.

Hartelijk dank!
Tico van der Laan

----------


## stainz

En mogen wij ook weten wat voor moois je dan gekocht hebt? Of heb je hierin nog geen keuze gemaakt en kunnen we nog ergens mee helpen?

----------


## ticovdlaan

> En mogen wij ook weten wat voor moois je dan gekocht hebt? Of heb je hierin nog geen keuze gemaakt en kunnen we nog ergens mee helpen?



Ik heb nog niks gekocht, heb bijna de knoop door gehakt,
ik denk dat het deze wordt, zoals mij al eerder is aanbevolen, of in ieder geval iets wat hierop lijkt!

----------


## stainz

Ik heb de Lexicon alpha hier ook staan is zeker een heel fijne interface (zeker voor dat geld!) enige is dat je geen phantoom voeding hebt voor het geval je in de toekomst een condensatormicrofoon wilt gebruiken die zelf geen batterij heeft.

----------


## NesCio01

> ............... voor het geval je in de toekomst een condensatormicrofoon wilt gebruiken die zelf geen batterij heeft.



uhhhh :Confused: 
Condensator met batterij?
Welk wereldmerk maakt die dan?

grtz

Nes

----------


## djspeakertje

Rode, bijvoorbeeld. (NT3, M3)

----------


## ticovdlaan

> Ik heb de Lexicon alpha hier ook staan is zeker een heel fijne interface (zeker voor dat geld!) enige is dat je geen phantoom voeding hebt voor het geval je in de toekomst een condensatormicrofoon wilt gebruiken die zelf geen batterij heeft.



Oke, ik kijk nog héél even verder voor de zekerheid, maar ik denk dat het de Lexicon alpha wordt!

----------


## daviddewaard

> Oke, ik kijk nog héél even verder voor de zekerheid, maar ik denk dat het de Lexicon alpha wordt!



Zou als ik jou was voor de Lambda of Omega gaan deze hebben wel phantoom voeding!
verder deze serie geluidskaarten is erg goed,  heb zelf al een paar jaar de omega en deze bevalt nog steeds goed

----------


## ticovdlaan

> Zou als ik jou was voor de Lambda of Omega gaan deze hebben wel phantoom voeding!
> verder deze serie geluidskaarten is erg goed,  heb zelf al een paar jaar de omega en deze bevalt nog steeds goed



mag ik vragen wat het nut van phantoom voeding is?

----------


## daviddewaard

> mag ik vragen wat het nut van phantoom voeding is?



phantoom voeding of +48v  is voor het voeden van condensator microfoons. zonder deze spanning werken deze microfoons niet

----------


## vasco

En in sommige kunnen dus ook batterijen wanneer je geen phantoom hebt maar niet alle. En NesCio01, Rode werd al genoemd maar ook o.a. Sennheiser en Neumann (U87 is toevallig ook nog eens een studio mic) hebben er wel die ook op batterijen kunnen.

Je kunt ook kijken naar een aparte phantoom voeding die je tussen de mic en de geluidskaart plaatst indien deze zelf geen phantoom voedng kan leveren overigens.

----------


## NesCio01

:Confused:  oeps,  :Confused: 

D8 toch ff dat 'batterij mikes' electrets waren.

scusi.

grtz

Nes

----------


## ticovdlaan

> En in sommige kunnen dus ook batterijen wanneer je geen phantoom hebt maar niet alle. En NesCio01, Rode werd al genoemd maar ook o.a. Sennheiser en Neumann (U87 is toevallig ook nog eens een studio mic) hebben er wel die ook op batterijen kunnen.
> 
> Je kunt ook kijken naar een aparte phantoom voeding die je tussen de mic en de geluidskaart plaatst indien deze zelf geen phantoom voedng kan leveren overigens.



Oke dankjewel,

ik denk dat ik eerst nog even een microfoon gebruik die ik al heb,  dan kan ik wel even vooruit, ook al is dat niet een hele goede mic (de phonic waar ik het eerder over had)
nogmaals hartelijk dank voor jullie hulp!

----------

